# Mill Lacs Icefishing Trip



## Icefisher15 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I got another chance to go to Mill Lacs Icefishing, this time our main target was Perch instead of walleye(ended up catching more walleye this time then the last time that I specifically went for walleye). Anyways the whole trip was a great time, went up with a buddy from work and we did alright. I ended up catching a few jumbos, 2 walleye one about 15in the other about 20in. a decent size northern and a first for me was a decent Eel Pout, which was something new. The weather was very nice in the beginning with it getting colder as the week progressed, 65 degrees when we got there and snowing with weather in the 20's when we left. Here are some pictures showing most of the fish caught and the thickness of the ice, auger barely pushing through. Brought home the pout and some perch for the family to eat, since I myself do not like fish...haha i know weird. Anyways that was the last of the icefishing this year  but thats alright since now I can try out all my new open water gear.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=29


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2007)

Good job man! That is some thick ice! Over here these guys step on 4-5 inches....they are nuts. Nice pike and fat perch!


----------

